# New all around handgun (44 Mag SBH)



## br6ppc (Aug 1, 2013)

I picked up my newest carry gun for the farm today. Ruger SBH 44 Mag 4 5/8" bbl. Can't wait to try it out, probably tomorrow.

And here the required pic. More pics and groups to follow.


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 1, 2013)

Ruger single actions,the only way to go!


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 2, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Boot (Aug 2, 2013)

Great guns. Bought its twin last week. Load 'em from mild to wild and shotshells for snakes. Hard to beat as an all purpose utility iron!


----------



## Darrell H (Aug 2, 2013)

Great looking gun, congrats!  Looking forward to hearing how it shoots!


----------



## nickE10mm (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice!  I think that exact revolver will be my next firearm purchase... to keep my SBH Hunter company, of course.


----------



## br6ppc (Aug 6, 2013)

I shot it some this past weekend. I am not totally enthused with it's accuracy. I did not run it with really hot loads yet. I did find a mid range load that did okay (11 grs Longshot, 255 gr WFNPB and Fed 155M primer). The load with the mag primers actually shot better than with std primers. This load was 4" @ 25 yds from a rest. It had very little vertical dispersion (1/2" or less), it was a horizontal strung group. The factory grips are not going to make it. I couldn't get a good grip without choking it to death. I have a set of Pachmayer presentation grips ordered. If they don't fit better, I am going to look at a set of custom grips. 

Meanwhile, I'm going to check the throats in the chambers to see if they are uniform. I will get to that this weekend. 

I really like the revolver though for size and looks. If I can't get it to shoot decent with my pet loads, I may just say to heck with it and send it to Dave Clements or someone and let them work it over. I really want to keep this gun.




nickE10mm said:


> Very nice!  I think that exact revolver will be my next firearm purchase... to keep my SBH Hunter company, of course.



That one reason I bought it. My SBH Hunter needed a backup.


----------



## nickE10mm (Aug 7, 2013)

br6ppc said:


> That one reason I bought it. My SBH Hunter needed a backup.




Is your SBH Hunter a Bisley or Std grip?  I ask because I have a Bisley but the 4-5/8" model I buy in a month or two will probably be a Std grip.  Not sure what to think about that.... I SURE WANT A 4-5/8" MODEL THOUGH!!


----------



## br6ppc (Aug 7, 2013)

I have the standard grip with Pachmayer Decelerator grips and a 2X Weaver scope. It is a nice rig.


----------



## nickE10mm (Aug 7, 2013)

br6ppc said:


> I have the standard grip with Pachmayer Decelerator grips and a 2X Weaver scope. It is a nice rig.



Nice.... my SBH has a Fastfire 3 on the front mounting groove on the barrel.  Its very nice....


----------



## br6ppc (Aug 16, 2013)

Follow up, I put a set of Pachmayer presentation grips on it last weekend. That did not turn out too well. They cushioned the recoil somewhat, but they are sticky. I found this out when I tried some full house loads. The revolver tried to move as a SA will do (rolled up) and the grips rubbed a major blister on the web of my hand. This is a no-go for me. And the accuracy was no better than with the factory grips. One caveat I will throw in, I probably shot 75 rounds at one sitting. That was probably too much for this gun at one time. I never had a problem with the Decelerators on my SBH Hunter though. More mass=less recoil in this case. Still working on finding a decent load for it though.


----------



## br6ppc (Aug 18, 2013)

Okay, update. I was doing some surfing on other websites and came across a post from a guy back in 2009 or 2010. It was the last great rush on reloading components. He was looking for a load for his 44 mag equivalent  to Unique. He worked up some loads using Green Dot. I haven't used Green Dot for pistol in years. I haven't got much Unique left but I have 4+ lbs of Green dot. Well, 8 grs of Green Dot with Fed 150 primers and 240 Gr SWC was a killer load in my SBH. Even with my bifocal glasses and open sights, I shot 2 groups @ 25 yds. 2.38 and 2.47 inch groups and the casings would drop free. I'll take this for a daily carry load. I will try chrono this load and see what the velocity is. I also tried Green dot in my 357 Mag 4 5/8 BH. 7 grs with a 158 SWC gave me a group of 1.97 @ 25 yds. 

I did notice that Green Dot shoots cleaner than my old Unique and DEFINITELY cleaner than 2400. I love 2400 powder for my mags, but it is a dirty powder.


----------



## ironhead7544 (Oct 6, 2013)

Beauty!  I have a 5 and 1/2 in in blue.  Came with Hougue grips.  Ugly plastic but tames recoil.


----------



## JWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

br6ppc said:


> I really like the revolver though for size and looks. If I can't get it to shoot decent with my pet loads, I may just say to heck with it and send it to Dave Clements or someone and let them work it over. I really want to keep this gun.



I think you typically have to find the "gun's" pet load...

That is what working a load up it all about...find the load that the gun likes.

If you do decide to send it off, Ruger will get it shooting for you quicker and cheaper than Clements...although there is certainly nothing at all wrong with a Clements' custom.

This gun will shoot better than 4" @25yds in stock configuration.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Oct 10, 2013)

JWarren  good looking ruger in you got there.  How about some details.


----------

